# Plant ID. Aaaand, is it dying?



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not so sure what it is. The water is a bit cloudy cause I just added in the fluval substrate 
Thank you!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be Cabomba caroliniana. An aquatic weed for some. I would definitely remove the foam and lead weights used to bunch the plants and cut the bottoms of the stems off (if soft) and gently plant them in the substrate. 

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like cabomba to me. I had some totally melt away from lack of light. Does it have enough light?


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Stuart, 
Thanks for helping me identify the plant. I sure will remove the lead weight and foam. Quick question though, is there maybe a way to plant it or help it stay on the substrate? The one that I'm using (fluval stratum) seems to be too light. Some of the plants that I tried planting before wouldnt seem to stick to the soil. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got it from a friend of mine. So far I've put a brightly lit desk lamp above it in hopes to revive it. Once I get home from work, I'm planning to trim the ends and re-plant them as per Stuart's advice. Fingers crossed!

Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you using your fingers? Planting tongs would go a long ways.


----------

